# Sweetie thought I was a tasty snack!!!!



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

so I finally got nipped today!!!! didn't hurt really, sweetie was sniffing around after chewing on my shirt like she doesn every night and decided my arm tasted extra yumming and wanted to have a taste. It startled me more than it hurt, actually when she puffs and jabs me with her quills hurts more than her nip did. Of course after I said "hey what you think your doing?" she gave me the "what you talking about? It tasted yummy" look, so I had to giggle. Sweetie is very small and since Sept 7th she has only gained 1g, but she eats and drinks everynight. She is very active though so I think she just burns it all off. I am gonna put a 2nd food dish with some flax seed oil on the food to she if helps her beef up a bit. I'm not worried about her size cause her entire body is small not just weight wise.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to the "I'm tasty" club! :lol: Mealworms could also help put on a couple grams, depending on if she likes them.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Phinneus did the same thing with my boyfriend and my mother. I have escaped so far; all he does with me is lick obsessively. It's like, "Oh mom, I know you, I don't need to actually taste you!"


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

Well she got me again tonight but she was trying to grab my shirt and got my stomach at the same time....I know she wasn't trying to bite cause she had already been licking my arm(bare skin) and never bit there. 

She doesn't seem to like meal worms but when I get more on payday I'm gonna try like I did with Spike and put them in a food dish in her cage so she can try them on her own time.

Spike is my antisocial guy and he likes them but don't like me....hahaha but thats all good, he has a nice big cage and fresh food and water so he can have his happy existance with me only bothering him to clean his cage every couple days.

Then there is Pooper who tries to rip the tweezers out of my fingers to get the mealworms, and have the container near him....BAD idea cause he will try to pull it out of my hands to get them, needless to say he loves his mealies.


----------

